# Cản Sau BT50 CS01 - Cantech



## vietnet24h (15 Tháng mười một 2021)

Cản Sau BT50 CS01 - Cantech​
 Bất kỳ một chiếc xe bán tải nào ra đời đều đã được sản xuất kèm với cản sau. Tuy nhiên, theo đánh giá thì cản sau nguyên bản của các dòng xe thường làm từ nhựa hoặc hợp kim có độ bền kém, dễ bị trầy xước, không chịu được lực tải quá lớn hoặc không an toàn khi tham gia vào những cung đường Offroad.

 Chính vì vậy, những người đam mê Offroad đã lựa chọn những dòng cản độ có giá thành cao trên thị trường để giúp “vợ hai” có một diện mạo mới, cool ngầu, hầm hố, thể hiện được cá tính chủ xe. Hơn thế nữa, cản sau độ cứng cáp và chắc chắn giúp cho những trường hợp va chạm không đáng có giảm thiệt hại đáng kể.

-----------------------------
>>> Khách đại lý, cửa hàng liên hệ để bên em báo giá tốt ạ.

>>> Khách hàng có thể truy cập vào website của Cantech để xem chi tiết sản phẩm : cantech.vn/can-sau-bt50-cs01.html

>>> Đến với Cantech sẽ là sự đảm bảo vững chắc về một tương lai “Người Việt Nam dùng hàng chất lượng” !

-----------------------------

Chi tiết xin liên hệ:

Cantech:809 Nguyễn Đức Thuận, Đặng Xá, Gia Lâm, Hà Nội.

Email: cantech68@gmail.com

☎Hotline: 0855538868 / 0969467232

️cantech.vn

facebook.com/CantechChuyenPhuKienXeBanTai

#Cantech #PhuKienXeBanTai #DoChoiXeBanTai #CanTruocXeBanTai #CanSauXeBanTai #PhuKienVaiTheThao #BacTruocXeBanTai #NocBaGa #NocBaGaXeBanTai #GiapGamXeBanTai #PhuKienBanTai


----------



## lopxehaitrieu (13 Tháng năm 2022)

không có hình ảnh hả thớt


----------

